# Copper flashlight



## pinkpanda3310 (Sep 27, 2020)

This is one of the first complete lights I made a few years back.  I cheated just a little as i didn't make the bezel.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Sep 27, 2020)

I really like the look of that copper flashlight.


----------



## Boswell (Sep 27, 2020)

very nice


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 27, 2020)

Great job Panda,  nice proportions
-Mark


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 27, 2020)

nice work!
copper is not the easiest metal to turn effectively!


----------



## finsruskw (Sep 27, 2020)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Aukai (Sep 27, 2020)

That looks great, when Will see this his right eye will start twitching  He's a recovering flashlight person.


----------



## pinkpanda3310 (Sep 27, 2020)

Wow, thanks for the comments everyone.   For some reason I thought this forum would be less active than this.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 27, 2020)

Aukai said:


> He's a recovering flashlight person.


----------



## brino (Sep 27, 2020)

Great work.
Thanks for sharing it.
-brino


----------



## extropic (Sep 27, 2020)

Come on Will. Post the picture of your LED collection/workspace. It will be inspirational to this fellow who rolled his own, from copper, no less.

@*pinkpanda3310*

Nice work.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 27, 2020)

extropic said:


> Come on Will. Post the picture of your LED collection/workspace.



My flashlight modding, collecting, addition days are finally over. It took me years to get away from it. I don't need any temptations..... I have an addictive personality! (yet here I am typing this on my PC where just to the right on my desk are all my flashlights  )


----------



## pinkpanda3310 (Sep 27, 2020)

Hey, I'm just old enough to recognise the name darkzero  ...and just like you I might have more than one flashlight


----------



## darkzero (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## sycle1 (Sep 27, 2020)

Great job! a great project.
Very envious of your super Panda skills.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 28, 2020)

Somebody's infamous


----------



## darkzero (Sep 28, 2020)

I dunno nothing.


----------



## pinkpanda3310 (Sep 28, 2020)

I like the ambience of this forum already 

BTW if anyone is interested there's a light making competition over at BLF.


----------



## vtcnc (Sep 28, 2020)

pinkpanda3310 said:


> over at BLF.


Wow. Just when I thought I knew what the word niche meant...somebody goes and makes a flashlight forum. not just any old flashlight forum a BUDGET flashlight forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7milesup (Sep 28, 2020)

Wicked cool work.  Maybe I could say that you "showed me the light".


----------



## tjb (Sep 29, 2020)

That's beautiful work.

Will, like we've read on this forum more than once:  "Without pictures, it didn't happen."  Come on!  We all want to see.

Regards


----------

